# White Oak Recovery



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 12, 2016)

A friend gave me a call about a White Oak they had taken down. They just couldn't see making it into firewood. 24" diameter and pretty straight. The arch made picking it up and transporting very easy. It made some nice 8/4 Quartersawn boards. Not bad for a yard tree.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 12, 2016)

Looks in pretty good shape for boards.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 12, 2016)

It turned out about 200bf of 8/4 material. I was very happy with it even though it had one small nail in it that I managed to hit. No damage though so that was good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 13, 2016)

Whenever you post a pic of your trailers loaded with wood I notice you use a dozen straps...or more. Safety first! Gary


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 13, 2016)

Safety is always first for me. Just can't see taking any shortcuts on that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 13, 2016)

Beautiful log! Yard trees almost always have metal in them. Good you came through with no damage. Chuck


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 16, 2016)

I have good luck with yard trees. Some have metal. This white oak had one small nail in it that didn't do any damage to my blade so that was nice.


----------



## brown down (Jul 18, 2016)

whats one of those rigs go for? did you buy it or build it?


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 18, 2016)

The one I have isn't made any more. It can handle a log up to 56" in diameter. Although if I had one that large I don't think the tires could handle it as they are rated at 3000lbs each. I got this one used a few years ago. 

There is a 36" version sold these days that is about $3k if I remember right.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

